# Alaska mountains



## TomF (Nov 20, 2014)

First of a number of mountain images I will post. This one taken from my Supercub of Denali, the Great Ice Mountain. Canon 5D II, 24-70, polarizer. Note the standing Lenticular clouds, indicating a strong flow over the mountain from the South. Ever since I began mountain photography years ago I have generally preferred the expressiveness of B&W.

Cheers: Tom Falley


----------



## Click (Nov 20, 2014)

Very nice first post Tom. Great B&W picture. Welcome to CR


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 20, 2014)

An awesome way to introduce yourself!! 

Welcome


----------



## TomF (Nov 20, 2014)

The other side of Denali, below windy corner a long line of climbers toil between the 11,000 and 14,000 ft camps.

Again taken from the trusty supercub with the door open, flying with my knees. 

Canon 5DII 24-70L


----------



## TomF (Nov 20, 2014)

Upper Kahiltna Glacier, above base camp, Denali, Don't remember what I was flying, 185 or Beaver? Mt Crosson, Kahiltna Dome, both first climbed in 1960 by my old climbing mentor Tiger Jack Newman.


----------



## TomF (Nov 20, 2014)

Wintertime, on the way to do a little mountain skiing up at Sheldon's Mountain House. Looking up the great Gorge of the Ruth Glacier toward Denali. Mt Dickey and Barrill on the left.

Apologies, I may have taken this with a Hassel-bad.

Cheers: Tom


----------



## TomF (Nov 20, 2014)

The Moose's Tooth massif from the great Gorge of the Ruth Glacier. The gorge here is about a mile deep. The really amazing part is the ice at this spot has been measured at 3700 feet deep!

T


----------



## TomF (Nov 20, 2014)

I forgot to add to the above photo it is actually an aerial photo taken flying about 50' above the ice with a 6D and 35mm prime in a wing pod, fired from an eye-pad. 

T


----------



## TomF (Nov 20, 2014)

The North side of the Moose's Tooth from the head of the Coffee Glacier. Great spot, headwall soars up 3000'. canon 5DII 24-70 II 2.8L

T


----------



## msm (Nov 20, 2014)

Great pictures of a really impressive mountain. Think they would look really good in color too.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 20, 2014)

TomF said:


> The Moose's Tooth massif from the great Gorge of the Ruth Glacier. The gorge here is about a mile deep. The really amazing part is the ice at this spot has been measured at 3700 feet deep!
> 
> T



Some great shots. I agree B&W looks really good when done well, which it has been here. A wonderful knife edge arête in the first picture. I have some 35mm trannies of traversing Crib Goch in North Wales during heavy snow. Must get round to scanning them, though North Wales is hardly Alaska, but then the pubs are much closer at hand when you get down.


----------



## TomF (Nov 20, 2014)

Ah scanning trannies! I have done some of that, and B&W negs as well, just wish it didn't take so long! I think digi has made me lazy! In Talkeetna we have the famous (infamous?) Fairview Inn plus a number of other institutions within stumbling distance. 

I love Scotland but it is the only place in that part of the world where I often can't understand a word...

Cheers: Tom


----------



## lion rock (Nov 20, 2014)

TomF,
Superb! One side of photography that few of us do, taking snaps while flying slowly on an open cockpit high-wing plane. Another aspect of a scene.
-r


----------



## TomF (Nov 20, 2014)

No I am not color blind... February sunrise, from overlook, Talkeetna, Alaska.

Cheers: Tom


----------



## TomF (Nov 20, 2014)

Not sure how I get rid of the powershot on the left margin.

Color shot of Mt Dickey and the great Gorge of the Ruth Glacier exiting 747 Pass, late August new snow.

5DII 24-70 2.8L II

T


----------



## TomF (Nov 20, 2014)

Speaking of scans:

This one is a scan of a Tri-X negative. Takahula Mountain, at Takahula lake in the Brooks Range, Alaska, deepest Winter. Worst part of scanning B&W negatives are dust and scratches which do not respond to ICE etc. 

Cheers: Tom


----------



## TomF (Nov 20, 2014)

This one is a panorama of three photos from The base camp for climbing Denali via the Kahiltna Glacier. Across the Glacier Mt Foraker , 17,400', it is 9,900' above base camp! To the right Mt Crosson, 12, 500'. 

5DII 24-70 L 2.8 II


----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2014)

TomF said:


> No I am not color blind... February sunrise, from overlook, Talkeetna, Alaska.
> 
> Cheers: Tom




Lovely shot.


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 21, 2014)

Marvelous shots! Denali is a wonderful place. Unfortunately the weather was not too cooperative on my last trip so I am already thinking about a return visit.


----------



## TomF (Nov 22, 2014)

Denali is indeed a wonderful and magical place. I was privileged to be there the whole season flying for Talkeetna Air Taxi on the mountain. 

This photo is the great Ice Mountain in mid winter from the Fairbanks area.


----------



## TomF (Nov 22, 2014)

Summit of Moses's Tooth, spectacular Granitic massif in the shadow of Denali. Taken at the head of the Coffee Glacier Cirque. Rises about 3000' from this spot.


----------



## Click (Nov 22, 2014)

Great series Tom. Keep posting.


----------



## TomF (Nov 22, 2014)

Gee whiz, sorry, posted that one twice!

T


----------



## TomF (Nov 26, 2014)

Mt Hunter NW face above Denali base Camp, SE Fork Kahiltna Glacier. 

Conversion to B&W in Photoshop.


----------



## TomF (Nov 26, 2014)

Moonflower Buttress, Mt Hunter, looking toward North Hunter Pass.

Canon 5DII 24-105 L


----------



## TomF (Nov 26, 2014)

Amazingly enough this is an aerial photograph, taken using a Canon 6D mounted on a wing strut and controlled with an eye-pad. Lens, 35mm L


----------



## TomF (Nov 26, 2014)

Mt Deborah East Ridge, December...

Canon 5D 24-70L


----------



## Click (Nov 26, 2014)

TomF said:


> Mt Deborah East Ridge, December...
> 
> Canon 5D 24-70L



Very nice shot Tom.


----------



## TomF (Dec 10, 2014)

South Buttress and face of Denali. 20,320 ft.


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2014)

TomF said:


> South Buttress and face of Denali. 20,320 ft.




Beautiful. Nicely done.


----------



## TomF (Dec 10, 2014)

Ridge near Kahiltna Glacier, Denali!


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2014)

...Another great shot. Well done.


----------



## TomF (Dec 11, 2014)

The Granitic face of Mt Dickey rises 5000' vertical feet above the ice of the Great Gorge of the Ruth Glacier, Denali. Bottom thousand feet!

5DII 24-70 L II


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 11, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Superb photographs. Thanks for sharing.



+1


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 11, 2014)

TomF said:


> Ridge near Kahiltna Glacier, Denali!



This is kick-ass good, TomF! *all thumbs up*


----------



## TomF (Dec 13, 2014)

Denali, 20,320' always a favorite subject. Here the South Buttress soaring to 15,000' hides much of the South face.

5DII 24-70 f2.8 L II


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2014)

TomF said:


> Denali, 20,320' always a favorite subject. Here the South Buttress soaring to 15,000' hides much of the South face.
> 
> 5DII 24-70 f2.8 L II




Beautiful shot Tom.


----------



## ichetov (Dec 13, 2014)

Not sure if it qualifies, but it is Alaska & it is above 3000ft...


----------



## TomF (Dec 13, 2014)

Aniakchak Caldera or nearby? An interesting area. have heard of people landing a floatplane on the lake.

Cheers: T


----------



## ichetov (Dec 13, 2014)

TomF said:


> Aniakchak Caldera or nearby? An interesting area. have heard of people landing a floatplane on the lake.
> 
> Cheers: T



Not quite - it's a much smaller caldera ~200mi up the coast.
(https://www.google.com/maps/place/58°51'16.3%22N+153°32'28.3%22W)


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 13, 2014)

Click said:


> TomF said:
> 
> 
> > Denali, 20,320' always a favorite subject. Here the South Buttress soaring to 15,000' hides much of the South face.
> ...



+1


----------



## TomF (Dec 17, 2014)

Karstens Ridge and both Summits, Denali


----------



## TomF (Dec 19, 2014)

Cassin Ridge, Denali and South Buttress (Peak 12200). 

5DII 24-70 2.8 L II

From about 12,000' over Mt Francis


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2014)

TomF said:


> Cassin Ridge, Denali and South Buttress (Peak 12200).
> 
> 5DII 24-70 2.8 L II
> 
> From about 12,000' over Mt Francis



I really like this shot. Well done Tom.


----------



## TomF (Dec 19, 2014)

Mid section of the Moose's Tooth, Denali, an area we call the "Root Canal"


----------



## lion rock (Dec 19, 2014)

Tom,
Superb photos.
Were you flying over those mountains?
Just wonderful photos.
-r


----------



## TomF (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks!

During the "season" I fly as a glacier pilot fro Talkeetna Air Taxi, so do get a lot of exposure to the "Great Ice Mountain".


----------



## TomF (Jan 17, 2015)

Denali Summit and cloud cap from Ruth Gorge gateway.


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2015)

I love the shape of the cloud. Beautiful picture, Tom.


----------



## TomF (Jan 18, 2015)

Moose's tooth, from a May ski trip. Great Gorge Ruth Glacier.


----------

